# Weightloss Products



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok so it's the new year ~ 2009 ! And I'm sure alot of you have made new year resolutions. And I think it's safe to assume that some of you have the resolution to lose an inch or two, or to tone your body. Am I right ? (hopefully I'm not the only one)

I don't really make new year resolutions. I have my own goals - short term ones and long term ones. And those are goals that I think about on a regular basis - not just at the beginning of the year (if ya know what I mean). So I don't exacltly make resolutions, but I do have goals. One of those goals is to lose weight, and another is to TONE ! I wanna be fit and healthy. 

Now, I'm someone who is an information GEEK ! And since I am this way, I learn alot in the process. So I've done a TON of reading on weightloss/fitness/toning/weight lifting/diets/etc. Infact, at one time (when I was working at a local customer service center for Nextel) I would purchase a fitness magazine every day (Oxygen, Shape, Fitness RX, you name it) and would read it from front to back. I also did a ton of online searches, read books, etc. Plus I have my own exercise dvds ... I have like 20 some (quite a collection actually  ) So I've learned ALOT about weightloss/fitness/toning/etc. ALOT ! 

Now what I want to know - is if any of you have any personal experience with any specific weight loss PILLS. I'm not a pill popper, and never have been. I have always been worried about taking pills ... worried that I'd take some and find out that they're unsafe, etc. SO I just never really got into that. However, I'm getting tired of my body (I gained weight over winter/Holidays) and want a good "boost" at losing weight. I know a number of things I can do to give myself a boost, which I plan on doing, but I'm also interested in finding out if there's any really good weightloss pills on the market that are safe and effective. I have actually TRIED a couple (even though like I said - I'm not a pill popper, but I have tried these in the past) ... Hoodia, and Chitosan. 

So are any of you on any weightloss pills that you really like that are safe and effective ?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a friend who used something called "Lipovox" with good results. I think it's one of the more popular diet pills out there...must be for a reason. 

I also know someone who tried that "Alli" stuff that you see everywhere and she said the side effects were horrible...I guess it can cause anal leakage...funny, they never mention that in the advertisements...


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I like to think eating healthy and regular exercise is all a person needs, but unfortunatly thats not always the case. 

If you were interested in herbal ways..
I looked in my medicinal herb book;

Ephedra tincture. Take 15 drops in 1/3 cup water 3 times daily. - Promotes loss of fat without loss of muscle. May also be called 'Ma huang'
*Do not use ephedra if you have anxiety disorder, glaucoma, heart disease, high blood pressure, insomnia, or prostate disease. Do not use this herb with an MAO inhibitor or tricyclic antidepressant. Drink eight glasses of water daily while taking this herb*

(ok, so maybe not the best)

OR

Mate' tea bags. Take one cup daily. - Stimulates central system, leading to increased calore burning.

Or..

Garcinia Cambogia. Citrin, take as directed on the label. - Keeps fatty acids from being stored as fats.
(I assume its a tea or pill you have to buy)

I've never used any of them so I wouldn't know for sure.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank You !!!  I especially love the herbal solutions ... I try to stay on the natural/herbal side of things. If possible. I'm starting my all natural detox today. It's a 2 week detox (capsules) that detoxifies the whole body (colon, liver, blood, everything). So I'm starting that today. I also like to use a detox (mediterranean) tea. It works really well.

I looked at the items you's suggested on ebay - I'm watching some of them and will probably purchase one of these products.

Amos ~ I won't take ephedra - don't trust it - to many risks with that. But I'm really looking into the yerba mate tea (looked at that before) and the Garcinia Cambogia. I looked on ebay at both items. For the Gracinia Cambogia I found this information on it ~

Senna, Garcinia and Cambogia capsules, used as a laxative and helps to reduce weight.
Each bottle contains 60 capsules. 
Expiration date between 20-24 months. 
Directly from the Thanyaporn Herbal Products factory in Thailand in original sealed packing. 
B/W 70 grams 
Dosage: daily 2-3 capsules before sleep

Do you think it's JUST a laxative mainly ? Or does it do alot more than that ? I saw you mentioned it "Keeps fatty acids from being stored as fats" ... so I was just curious if you have any more info on this product. I was gonna buy it right away, but if it's mainly a laxative, I don't want it because my herbal detox tea is really good for a laxative, and I already take that every day, so I don't want to get these pills when I'm already happy with my tea for a laxative. So do you know any more about this product ? Here's the link on ebay that I was looking at and considering buying ~

http://cgi.ebay.com/Be-Fit-slimming-Sen ... .m63.l1177

What do you think ? I'll also research it online, but was curious if you know any more about it as well.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I honestly do not blame you on the ephedra.
since your interested in herbal care;
the book that the info came out of is 'Herbal Prescriptions for Common Health Problems', which I love so far, it is great, no idea how much it cost as it was a Christmas present. 
It says nothing about it being a laxative.

Oh, also, have you heard of Stevia? It is an herbal natural sweetener, I know you can purchase it as a power or extract.. it is great for cooking, 0 calories as far as I'm aware.
Theres a good book 'Cooking with Stevia' by Ray Sahelian & Donna Gates.

Edit: I reread it, you said Senna? Senna is the laxative in those capsulses.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I looked this up in one of my herb books from the library. It said Kelp is good for weight loss. Dandelion is a good diuretic (sp?) too.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Dandelion is only stops short term weight gain from salty foods. You should not have it if you have gallstones.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, I'm up for loosing a few pounds. I have to remind everybody...if you eat more calories then you need...you'll gain weight. We really have to look at what foods we are eating and stop with the "magic" diet pill thing. Let's all resolve to push ourselves AWAY FROM THE TABLE, and stop the snacking. Take a walk every day. Let's start today!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Di said:


> OK, I'm up for loosing a few pounds. I have to remind everybody...if you eat more calories then you need...you'll gain weight. We really have to look at what foods we are eating and stop with the "magic" diet pill thing. Let's all resolve to push ourselves AWAY FROM THE TABLE, and stop the snacking. Take a walk every day. Let's start today!


its not just calories, to lose weight you have take away all the excess sugar and bad carbs(ie white breads, pastas etc) Those are your biggest inhibitors to weightloss. My mom took sugar out of her diet and lost quite a bit of weight.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Last year I started the year at over 203 lbs and I ended the year at about 127lbs. I stopped drinking soda, watched my portion size and calorie intake, and walked 4-5 miles during the summer outside when the weather was good and on the treadmill when it was bad. I have been using the treadmill lately-although not as much since i've been working a lot lately. I also have a weight bench. My problem with exercise videos is that I would have an audience when using them. So, I dont do those. You really have to find what works best for you and go with it. really look at the recommended portion sizes on packages. For instance the actual serving for bread is only one slice.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

> Oh, also, have you heard of Stevia? It is an herbal natural sweetener, I know you can purchase it as a power or extract.. it is great for cooking, 0 calories as far as I'm aware.
> Theres a good book 'Cooking with Stevia' by Ray Sahelian & Donna Gates.


Yup, I have Stevia. Although - I don't like it ...lol. I've tried to adjust to it (using it in my herbal teas) but just couldn't get used to it. So I still use sugar, but limit my intake of course. So Stevia would be great for those who can switch to it. But I couldn't.



> I looked this up in one of my herb books from the library. It said Kelp is good for weight loss. Dandelion is a good diuretic (sp?) too.


Yup - Kelp and Dandelion ... I actually have Dandelion Herbal Tea, and Kelp Capsules 



> OK, I'm up for loosing a few pounds. I have to remind everybody...if you eat more calories then you need...you'll gain weight. We really have to look at what foods we are eating and stop with the "magic" diet pill thing. Let's all resolve to push ourselves AWAY FROM THE TABLE, and stop the snacking. Take a walk every day. Let's start today


It's very true that there is no magic pill. However - there are herbs,etc. that can and do HELP with the weightloss. Magic ... no ... help ... yes. There are actually many herbs, etc. that help in different areas of weightloss - from ridding the body of water retention, as well as many other aspects. And yes, you really need to look at your daily diet (the food you eat) as well as commit to exercise.



> Last year I started the year at over 203 lbs and I ended the year at about 127lbs. I stopped drinking soda, watched my portion size and calorie intake, and walked 4-5 miles during the summer outside when the weather was good and on the treadmill when it was bad. I have been using the treadmill lately-although not as much since i've been working a lot lately. I also have a weight bench. My problem with exercise videos is that I would have an audience when using them. So, I dont do those. You really have to find what works best for you and go with it. really look at the recommended portion sizes on packages. For instance the actual serving for bread is only one slice.


Congratulations ! That's wonderful ! I'm sure you feel great about yourself ! 
I've done all those things as well ... and it's great advice. This past summer I watched my eating (portion control, as well as what foods I ate - I was eating healthy and trying to do as much natural as possible), and I was walking approx 5-8 miles every day atleast 5 days a week. It works. I know from experience. I have a huge exercise video collection and would enjoy doing them on occassion - as long as I didn't have an audience ... I never liked being watched either ... lol ... made me self conctious (sp?) Treadmills are great to have ... I have one as well and used mine when the weather didnt' permit me walking outside. Although I will say that I was dedicated and really enjoyed walking out side and even went in rain, ice, etc. before. You do have to find what works for you, although the basics are always the same - eating a healthy diet with appropriate portion sizes as well as exercise. And alot of women think that aerobics are all they should do ... not true... weight lifting/toning really burns calories ! (of course you need to adjust the calories your eating with the calories your burning because if you're consuming to LITTLE calories - your metabolism will suffer, and if you're consuming to MANY calories - you won't lose weight). Lifting really helps, and women don't have the testoterone that men have - so it's really unlikely and difficult for a woman to really "beef up" unless you're lifting really heavy weights. Or are on steroids. And I should know because I've always had an "athletic build" ... and I lift weights, it doesn't bulk me up - it tones me. I do have muscle that I can show off ... lol ... but I don't look like a guy if ya know what I mean. I'm not into that. I recommend an aerobic workout (walking, jogginy, exercise videos like kickboxing, dancing, etc.) AND a weight lifting program to where you're lifting every day atleast 5 days per week and switching muscle groups (arms, shoulders & chest one day - legs, butt, thighs next day - switching off) you can do situps/ab exercises every day. 
I love walking, and especially enjoy sprinting (walking then jogging for a few minutes then walking ... switching back and forth = sprinting). I usually only go if I have company, I live in the boonies where there's bears, mountain lions, etc. so I don't feel safe going alone. That's actually my biggest downfall - having to rely on a friend to go along. My friend who normally would go with me is my neighbor. But when she couldnt' go, I was worried about going myself, and would sometimes walk on the treadmill at home, but I'm not as motivated to walk on the treadmill as I am to walk outside, so sometimes that meant I skipped that workout.

Anyway, with the holidays and all, it's been a while since I've been watching my diet and execising, and I've gained weight back (of course). So that's why now I'm ready to get back in progress and want to boost my startup so to speak. I'm boosting it with a detox first of all to rid my body of all the junk that is probably lurking inside me adding to my weight. And plus I'm obviously looking for some other herbs, etc. to boost my startup (and perhaps carry on if I really like it). I'm really looking into purchasing the Garcinia Cambogia. Citrin because one of my problems sometimes is "lack of energy" which results in "lack of motivation" ... so I've been looking at this product from herbalife ... and am really considering trying it. Sounds safe and effective 

Anyway, those are just a few tidbits ... and thanks to everyone for your replies about the herbs, etc. that are supposedly safe and effective to boost weightloss.


----------

